# Problem with Ritchey Comp headset assembly - scott scale 40



## KrzysztofMTB (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi, I bought a second hand scott scale 40 frame 2011 along with the headset. Unfortunately it is not the integrated that I'm used to.































I can't seem to get the headset right- it has ball bearings in a ring (not symetrical). I tried both ways - balls towards the head of the frame and balls going outwards. In both cases the steereing is way to loose. Maybe the seller didnt send me all the needed parts?

Can anyone who has the same model give me a hint how to assemble it?


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

Park Tool Co. » ParkTool Blog » Threadless Headset Service
Guide: Bike Headsets 101 - Bikewagon Community College - Bikewagon

A couple of good pictures on the pages above.


----------



## redfix (Jan 19, 2017)

Hello all,
I am new to all Things mtb, just started this autoum. I am helping a friend to start on his mtb too, and I am Building his bike. A Scott Scale 740 2016 27,5" wheeled frame, with Shimano M8000 1*11 on it, etc.
So, the problem is the headset Scott delivered in the frame package.
It is as shown in the original posters Picture.
I have the very same problem. The grey plastic part that should press Down around the steerer tube on the fork, and fixate it against the upper bearing, is wayyyy too thick to ever go in there. It cannot be squeezed in, it cannot be hammered in, it cannot be filed Down to fit and it cannot because it have the near same inner diameter as the upper bearings upper Crown race, as well as being way thicker in it's outer diameter than the upper bearings upper Crown race. There is simply not enough Space between to push it Down, as one would normally do.
I also noticed that it says Syncros and but looks the same as some Ritchey on the web.
The very same grey plastic part is also used on both Companies other headsets, or at least some of them.
If I for example just install it all loosely, plus a single 10mm spacer on top, and press Down the stem on it all, and tighten the two bolts on the stem, there is two problems:

1/ the steerer is Loose in the upper bearing, moving around, because the grey plasticring cannot fixate it.

2/ there is an air gap between the grey plastic part's upper surface, and the top cover of the headset, which is around 2-3 mm.

Therefore everything is Loose and rattleing and cannot be propperly installed.

Because of this, I am not at a halt Building the bike, and simply don't know what to do.
I've tried reversing every single part, to no avail, and anyway, it should be as indicated in the original posters Picture.
I enclose a few of my own, to display the problem.

Could it be, that Ritchey/Syncros supplied the wrong part to fixate the fork steerer with?
Or is there some sort of trick to do, to make it fit?
I've looked through all litterature I could find from Ritchey, Syncros and Scott, but to no help.

Please help, if at all possible.

Kind regards,
Redfix.


----------

